# Winter Tires



## MIKEcruze (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have a 2011 LT with RS package, and it comes with the 18" stock... I'm looking to outfit it for winter, and I'm wondering if the tire size of 215/60/16 will fit. I know I can't fit a 15 inch rim, but I think 16 will work, so I'm just wondering if these tires would work.

What would be the right bolt pattern to get for rims?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

MIKEcruze said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a 2011 LT with RS package, and it comes with the 18" stock... I'm looking to outfit it for winter, and I'm wondering if the tire size of 215/60/16 will fit. I know I can't fit a 15 inch rim, but I think 16 will work, so I'm just wondering if these tires would work.
> 
> What would be the right bolt pattern to get for rims?


You are good with the 16's. Patters is 5x105

Do a search and you will find some on information that me and a few others have posted on out winter tire selections.


----------

